# cheque dates



## morly (4 Dec 2010)

I have been searching the internet for cheque issue dates for 2011 with out any luck.  Is this information clasified?


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Dec 2010)

morly said:
			
		

> I have been searching the internet for cheque issue dates for 2011 with out any luck.  Is this information classified?



I don't understand, is it issue of the lump sum cheques?

dileas

tess


----------



## morly (5 Dec 2010)

No the VAC monthly Pension


----------

